# Mock Disaster Exercise in the Morning...



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Once again my little community will be holding a "Mock Disaster" event tomorrow morning.

I'm one of the "Block Captains" and have been for a few years now....please don't salute  Not much to it really.

My job is to go to about 15 homes and look for a Red or Green flag on their door (which everyone was given years ago,) and keep a tally of who has what color on their door.

If it is red I am supposed to go and find out what their problem is. If it is green I just keep on walking.

By around noon I am expected to tell the area/district leader what I found during my walkabout.

So, out of curiosity...I have a few questions for y'all


Does your community do this?
Does it do any good?
Have you seen the practices be used in a real disaster?
Is this really worth the time and effort?

Thanks for your thoughts...I am a curios bugger I suppose.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jbillh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Once again my little community will be holding a "Mock Disaster" event tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Jbill..I can only answer ...
1) my community is in la-la land and not expected back any time soon!!!

Boy, can't wait to see their faces on May 20th...day of fema NLE!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never heard of this before in my community. Our only hospital and the fire station do some similar mini exercises on their own though.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I've never heard of this before in my community. Our only hospital and the fire station do some similar mini exercises on their own though.


I love volunteering for these, I try to make sure I get the "psychosis" card...

I sat in the corner & made biting motions at people one time & the other I ran around only in my underwear yelling "I'm Rick Flair, WHOOO!" then pretended to have a seizure (tablet of alkaseltzer in the mouth will FREAK people out )

lots of fun


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I love volunteering for these, I try to make sure I get the "psychosis" card...
> 
> I sat in the corner & made biting motions at people one time & the other I ran around only in my underwear yelling "I'm Rick Flair, WHOOO!" then pretended to have a seizure (tablet of alkaseltzer in the mouth will FREAK people out )
> 
> lots of fun


Lololol! I would love to see the reaction on peoples' faces. Where's my popcorn!? :lolsmash:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We operate a bit different. Actually we do it through a Community Emergency Response Team. 

We have exercises each year an yup, I think there worth it. We do a preparedness expo each year. I think the more ya can get folks ready fer a disaster a any type the better.

Keep up the good work buddy, yer doin somethin good fer not only you an yer family but yer nieghbors as well!


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I take part in the CERTS exercises for my county. My neighborhood is made up of ranches so I don't know what they do.....nor do they know what we do.
We speak and talk local news but not about being prepared.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Back in the Day*

When I was a kid, we didn't have EMS . The police were an hour away and the fire department was strictly volinteer.

The local undertaker had the only ambulance and it doubled as a hearse.

What they did have was a large "dinner Bell" in the backyard on a post. Momma rang it at Dinner time and you knew to come home.

If there was an emergency, you could ring the bell nonstop and everyone in the neighborhood would come running to your house.

They weren't experts but they knew you personally and did what ever they could.

In a way , I believe we lost somthing important when the old bell system passed out of existance.

You see them in antique stores now but most people do not realize what their true function was.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Results of the Mock Disaster...*

Hi Folks,

Lots of great comments! I really enjoy learning from y'all!

Our "disaster" wasn't one of those full-blown fake injuries and stuff kind of deals this year. It was a simple sentence of instructions that told all Block Captains to check on every home and if the had a Red Flag ask if they needed help, but if it was green just keep moving.

So, Here's what happened on my block:

Visited 18 Homes

12 Had Green Flags

6 Had No Flags (of these one home is not currently occupied.)

I visited with people from 3 of the homes with no flags and they said...hmm, I can't find our flag 

No one was at home at the other 2 homes that didn't have flags.

All in all, I suppose it was a good exercise and I think it helps our community in some ways. I know once I look after my own family (during a real emergency,) I'll check on my neighbors a.s.a.p. and see what, if anything, I can do for them.

Maybe that's all this practice does is make you think about your game-plan a bit...that's a good thing.

All the Best to You and Yours,

Bill


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

We don't have anything like that here. It'd be good to have though. I think you're right in it giving people a bump to think about what their game plan would be.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi MrSfstk8d,

You may not have something like our neighborhood mock disaster exercises, but what I wouldn't give right now for a real Italian Beef!

My Mom grew up in that area and we have gone back many times for great food! Just thinking about it I'm aching a bit. 

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Where we moved from had no real plans on executing a preparedness plan at all. Where we are now, I am not sure, so I will go and find out, but I am not hopeful. I have thought about doing this just in my neighborhood, but am not sure how to broach such a delicate subject.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mn_homesteader said:


> Where we moved from had no real plans on executing a preparedness plan at all. Where we are now, I am not sure, so I will go and find out, but I am not hopeful. I have thought about doing this just in my neighborhood, but am not sure how to broach such a delicate subject.


If your area has a public safety office, start there... if not try local police then local fire service...

After 911 every town, city and county was to come up with 'a plan' . Around here it is the fire, police etc. that work the mock disasters.

We do a disaster drill twice a year on the farm ... when 80,000 people come to our small area. (nascar :gaah We bug in for 5 -6 days, if we go out, back roads are a must and keep the scanner going.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

They do have a page dedicated to different scenarios, but not much info. They have a number that I will call in the next day or two and ask about preparedness exercises and plans.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Don’t think the folks in my community would be up for a community drill. Most are just trying to stay above water and hold on to their homes. 

I have done 3 or 4 drills at my place though. Randomly on the way home from work on a Friday I think it might be time to try a mock disaster. I arrive home w/out stopping for anything and use no electric, no heat, no air, nothing from the fridge and no tap water. I do not turn the elec off because I do have the refrigerator and all it contains. The first one was a real eye opener! You have all your supplies and feel pretty comfortable that all is well… Well, there are lots of little things that you might have missed. One was how to actually use water for washing. I had lots of water stored but no delivery system! I cured that (using hand tools) with a 5 gallon pail, bulkhead fitting, some tubing and the sink hand sprayer. Put a hook into the ceiling rafters in the kitchen and bathroom and wha la, inside plumbing! That is something I never would have thought of if I had not practiced going without.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Water use*

My grand parents survived with no indoor plumbing !

five gallons of water were carried home from the spring and this is how it was dispenced

The first use was for cooking and drinking

The second use was for washing dishes. this water was then reused for any nonsterile cleaning such as mopping floors or other rough cleaning such as cleaning shoes , ect. If you had indoor plumbing but no water, it could be used to flush the toilet. Dishwater was also mixed with leftover food products and used to slop hogs.

Once a week laundry was doon and extra watter was carried to fill the washtubs. After all the clothes were washed, the water was used to give baths to kids and adults.

Rainwater was used to wash Grandmaw's hair

Any left over water was used to water plants

None of it was wasted !


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillM said:


> None of it was wasted !


waste nothing definitely seemed to be the order of the day with my grandparents & parents...

In the line at the store, the cashier haughtily told an older woman that plastic bags weren't good for the environment. The woman apologized and explained, "We didn't have the 'green' thing back in my day".

That's right, they didn't have the 'green' thing in her day. Back then they returned their milk bottles, Coke bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, using the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled.

But they didn't have the 'green' thing back her day.

In her day, they walked up stairs, because they didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. They walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300+ horsepower machine every time they had to go two blocks.

But she's right. They didn't have the 'green' thing back in her day.

Back then, they washed the baby's diapers because they didn't have the throw-away kind. They dried clothes on a line, not in an energy gobbling machine burning up 220 volts. Wind and solar power really did dry the clothes. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing.

But that old lady is right. They didn't have the 'green' thing back in her day.

Back then, they had one TV (or none), but more likely a single radio, in the house. Not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a pizza dish, not a screen the size of the state of Montana. In the kitchen, they blended and stirred by hand because they didn't have electric machines to do everything for you. When they packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, they used wadded up newspaper to cushion it, not styrofoam kernels or plastic bubble wrap.

But she's right. They didn't have the 'green' thing back then.

Back then, they didn't fire up an engine and burn gasoline just to cut the lawn. They used a push mower that ran on human power. They exercised by working so they didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity.

But she's right. They didn't have the 'green' thing back then.

They drank from a fountain when they were thirsty, instead of using an individually-packaged plastic bottle every time they had a drink of water. They refilled pens with ink, instead of buying a new pen, and they replaced or maybe even resharpened the razor blades in a razor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade was dull.

But they didn't have the 'green' thing back then.

Back then, people took the streetcar and kids rode their bikes to school, or rode the school bus, instead of turning their moms into a 24-hour taxi service. They had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And they didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 2,000 miles out in space in order to find the local pizza joint.

But that old lady is right. They didn't have the 'green' thing back in Her Day.

I'm fortunate enough to have grown up around people who experienced those days & remember them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have grown up around people who experienced those days & remember them.


 I agree!

I also grew up with people that experienced those days ... and remember them!

And IMO they are the best!


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, me too! 

It was great hearing the stories of how things were. And frankly, I'm awfully glad for most of the improvements...creature comforts and conveniences, even though they do make us a bit soft.

Having spent some time in some very peaceful "Amish Country" back east, I often joke that "I could almost be Amish...but I gotta have the Internet!" ;-)

My wife and I discussed inviting some older folks in our neighborhood over for an evening of talk about the old days and what they have learned in life. We have several great older couples around that will be very happy to tell thier stories and I really think my kids will see things a little differently afterwards.

Yep, that's the kind of stuff we do for fun around here in northern Utah ;-)

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I had my CERT "practical" exam last night. It looked like they had destroyed part of the building. They were simulating tornado damage. Overturned furniture, ceiling tiles ajar, wires and pipes hanging down from the ceiling and strewn all over the floor, broken boards, insulation... all in the dark. It was done up pretty good.

We first had to search and find the bodies. Then determine if/how to move them and get them to the first aid team. I came up with some very ingenious solutions to safely move the injured that the instrutor made a big mention of at the end. Sad to say we missed a body... Our team leader was with the group that missed it but I am disappointed in myself... the leader decided that we had found everyone and were done yet something inside me said to do a final once over... instead I listened to the leader.

For round 2 we switched and the other team was doing the search and bringing us the bodies to triage and treat. For the fun of it they threw in a some distractions and challenges in addition to the first aid aspect.

I'd go into more detail but I don't want to give too much away for anyone else who may be taking the course.

My wife and I talked about it for quite a bit afterwards (stayed up way too late). But found where we did and didn't do good in one type of SHTF type situtation. We're hoping our city is going to participate in the New Madrid excercises in May.

FEMA: National Level Exercise 2011 (NLE 2011)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I think them CERT exercises er great. Gives ya experience without the danger just like the missed person. An hey, don't feel bad, it happens.

The important thing be yer helpin yerselves ta be prepared in a emergency an helpin others after that. What the civilan population is gonna have ta do, take care a themselves cause the emergency crews rapidly become overtaxed in large disasters.

Be nice when yer partner is there with ya. Momma be a member to so we get ta do lots a trainin tagether.

Keep up the good work!

Rev. Coot


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep... my wife took the course right along side me so we're both certified CERTs now 

We got a list of continueing education opportunites from the instructor and are trying to decide what to do next. There are a number of aspects that I liked so chosing the next one will be more difficult as there are mutliple tracts that I want to follow.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Great thread... We do something along that line, just not as indepth. Our EMA 9 emergency management agency) does an inter-agency drill every couple of years with them the FD, LEO's, red cross, hospitals, EMS and such but don't involve the general public.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

*Another opportunity...*

Hi Folks,

Not only are we doing the mock disaster thing in my area a couple times a year, but just yesterday I got an email from a guy in my church group asking if I would be available "on-call" (via text message) if any flooding should occur in our valley.

The message went out to thousands of men at the same time with instructions to "please reply with your cell phone number if you are willing to help."

The local news has been warning about potential flooding all around my area so folks are being proactive about it.:2thumb:

It seems we are pretty well hook-up 'round these parts (Northern Utah.)

Maybe sharing this will spark some thinking.

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

People can also check with their local noaa weather station (check their web page) ... around here we have weather spotters, Which calls into noaa so they can get the info out.

In our area they hold classes a few times a year, to become a spotter, take a three hour class. Pretty easy and a great help.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Well stated, Blob.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Jason said:


> Well stated, Blob.


That's a clever quote Jason... but I know we can turn it back on somehow mate!

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------

